# Bone Head Move Of The Century An My Rear Slide



## Okie camper (Jul 9, 2015)

All,

I have always owned pop up campers where you removed the supports prior to sliding in the beds. On our first camping trip over the 4th, after a week of camping, I was hot and tired after loading up and it was starting to rain. I knew better but without thinking while in a hurry, I dropped the brackets to slide in the bed. The moment the 2nd bracket dropped my brain kicked in and I realized my bone head mistake. I held up the bed (probably only dropped 3 inches) and pushed it in. I was sick and expecting to see the roof rails pulled out and bent from reading forum posts. I went into the trailer and to my amazement everything looked fine. Once home, I pulled out the slide and rechecked everything. The only issue I can see is the rear of the ceiling slides look like they have slightly dented the ceiling (about two inches long along the back of each slide and around 1/8 inch deep)

I almost used the old I have a friend approach when I posted this as it's so stupid and beyond my belief that I did this. Now for the question, do you think I have damaged anything and should I expect to have problems down the road?

Let the head shaking begin, lol.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

My guess is that the rear slide pivoted on the rollers at the top of the rear wall opening which in turn pushed the front upper supports into the ceiling. If you don't see much damage on either the support rail or rail roller hardware I wouldn't be to concerned about that. On the other hand, I would make a really thorough inspection of the roof and seam where the roof connects to the walls. Look for cracks and odd contour changes in the roof that might indicate a bent or broken roof truss. Also look at where the rain gutters connect to the walls. If you see any change in contour that could be a result of the roof being pried up.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

3 inch drop at the back is not the end of the world. The dents in the ceiling rails are likely the sum of the damage.

It is amazing that you could have released the clips as there should have been a lot of weight on them.


----------



## Okie camper (Jul 9, 2015)

CamperAndy said:


> 3 inch drop at the back is not the end of the world. The dents in the ceiling rails are likely the sum of the damage.
> 
> It is amazing that you could have released the clips as there should have been a lot of weight on them.


I lifted the slide up with my shoulder to release the clips. Can't believe I did it. I think I was very lucky.

Robert


----------



## Okie camper (Jul 9, 2015)

Okie camper said:


> 3 inch drop at the back is not the end of the world. The dents in the ceiling rails are likely the sum of the damage.
> 
> It is amazing that you could have released the clips as there should have been a lot of weight on them.


I lifted the slide up with my shoulder to release the clips. Can't believe I did it. I think I was very lucky.

Robert
[/quote]

Headed out this evening to check the wall/roof seam and look for any abnormalities. I hope this is the last question I need to post related to a bone head mistake.

Robert


----------

